
A VC: Pincus Talks To Howard - pg
http://avc.blogs.com/a_vc/2007/08/pincus-talks-to.html
======
abstractbill
Nice, interesting, piece of advice:

"...this is known to all startups: when we stopped trying to do something
really revolutionary, which was fix your computer, and we started saying let's
just diagnose what was wrong, that's when our sales took off."

